# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  [APEX 5.1] Comment utiliser les rponses de l'item List Manager dans une requte SQL

## coyote90

Bonjour, 

J'utilise apex 5 et je tente de comprendre comment rcuprer les valeurs d'un item "List Manager"
je russi  choisir les rsultat, mais comment utiliser ces rsultats dans un report gnr par sql.

La requte ci-dessous ne semble pas fonctionner.


```

```

merci pour votre aide.

----------


## coyote90

J'ai trouv une solution, qui consiste  utiliser *regexp_substr* pour dcouper une chaine de texte dans une requte sql

https://blogs.oracle.com/aramamoo/ho...lect-statement

voici un exemple


```

```

En remplaant 'SMITH,ALLEN,WARD,JONES' par ma variable d'item :P_MALISTE   sa fonctionne.
Attention le sparateur utilis dans "list manager" est : et non ,



```

```

----------

